# Technical help needed for VAR



## poweron (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello,

I recently purchased a Sony ICD-SX712D VAR. I just started to fiddle with it and discovered once again how non-technical I am. I purchased this particular VAR because it was so highly recomended here. I was hoping that someone may have posted step by step instructions to setting it up, including how to put it on silent mode so that it does not inadvertantly beep.

Thanks in advance for any guidance,


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Weight Lifter seems to be the go to guy regarding VAR. He might see your post or you could PM him. Good Luck


----------

